# iPhone 7 en 2022 ? - quid de l'autonomie ?



## Grum (14 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

je souhaiterais me procurer un iPhone 7 d'occasion, car il correspond à mes besoins et qu'il a surtout, de mon point de vue, la taille idéale.
Cependant, je me pose la question de son autonomie, en particulier en veille, car j'ai trouvé bon nombre de topics alarmants sur ce sujet dans différents forums.
Si je parle de l'autonomie en veille, c'est que j'ai une utilisation très modérée de mon smartphone, je veux avoir la possibilité de surfer sur le net quand je suis à l'extérieur, prendre quelques photos, utiliser rarement le GPS, mais il est généralement en veille sur mon bureau, sans même le WiFi activé.

Mon Lumia 630 actuel tient facilement plus de 10 jours avec quelques (courts) appels et SMS par jour, et en mode avion la nuit, et ce malgré sa batterie d'origine.
D'après ce que j'ai lu, je n'obtiendrais pas ce résultat avec un iPhone, mais quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer, dans ces conditions, combien de jours je peux espérer ? Apple indique jusqu'à 9 jours, mais j'en doute.

Ou, au pire, dois-je plutôt m'orienter vers un SE (1ere gen) car il serait maintenant reconnu que de nombreux iPhone 7 ont un problème matériel ?

Merci!


----------



## AngryKiller (14 Juin 2022)

Grum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je souhaiterais me procurer un iPhone 7 d'occasion, car il correspond à mes besoins et qu'il a surtout, de mon point de vue, la taille idéale.
> Cependant, je me pose la question de son autonomie, en particulier en veille, car j'ai trouvé bon nombre de topics alarmants sur ce sujet dans différents forums.
> ...


Bonsoir,
le prochain iOS (iOS 16) a été annoncé récemment et ne sera plus compatible avec l'iPhone 7, de plus il va souffler sa 6ème bougie en fin d'année.
Un iPhone SE 2020 (ou 2022 si le budget le permet) serait peut-être un meilleur investissement en termes de longévité et de support logiciel? 
Sinon à minima je te conseillerais de partir sur un iPhone 8 qui lui sera supporté sur iOS 16.


----------



## Grum (15 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

j'ai oublié de préciser que si je pars sur de l'occasion c'est aussi pour réduire la facture. N'étant pas un _smartphone addict_, et mes besoins étant très limités, je me refuse à dépenser plus de 150€ (grand max) dans un téléphone (j'en vois déjà bondir).
Je serais bien parti sur un droïde, mais je suis allergique aux grands téléphones et l'on ne trouve plus que cela en low cost.

D'où mon choix de l'iPhone 7, bien que le fait qu'il ne soit déjà plus supporté à partir de cette année me pose un problème, j'étais persuadé avoir lu il y a quelques semaines qu'il serait fort probablement dans la liste des appareils compatibles.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2022)

Grum a dit:


> je me refuse à dépenser plus de 150€ (grand max) dans un téléphone (j'en vois déjà bondir)


J'espère que l'iPhone 7 envisagé te coutera moins de 150 € 
Si la batterie est d'origine, ça m'étonnerait que tu tiennes plus d'un jour, même avec un usage modéré. Si la batterie a été changée, il faudrait que tu t'assures qu'elle a bien été changée chez Apple.


----------



## love_leeloo (15 Juin 2022)

quel est ton besoin ?
avoir un smartphone et le mettre en mode avion H24 quel est l'intérêt ?
autant prendre un NOKIA de cette gamme : https://www.nokia.com/phones/en_int/feature-phones


----------



## Grum (15 Juin 2022)

Je ne peux pas dire que je ne m'attendais pas à ce genre de réactions 

Effectivement, je ne suis pas du tout l'utilisateur ciblé par les constructeurs de téléphones actuels.
Comme dit dans mon premier message, j'ai besoin de toutes les fonctions d'un smartphone (photo/vidéo, GPS, Internet), mais je les utilise peu souvent. Et sans avoir à le charger tous les 2-3 jours.
Mon Lumia payé 50€ peut le faire, même mon iPad Air*, pourquoi pas un iPhone sorti à plus de 700€ ?

@Sly54: sur les sites classiques de reconditionnement, c'est le prix. Et la batterie est censée être testée et remplacée le cas échéant. Quid de sa qualité ? bonne question ...

@love_leeloo: je n'ai jamais dit qu'il était en mode avion H24, mais que la nuit. Et les claviers physiques, tu es sérieux là ?

*: l'iPad Air a une batterie 4 fois plus importante que celle de l'iPhone 7 certes, mais il tient bien plus d'un mois en veille.


EDIT: bon, si je pousse jusqu'à 150€, qui est bien mon grand max en budget, on trouve quelques iPhone 8, qui n'ont pas l'air d'avoir aussi mauvaise réputation que le 7 en ce qui concerne l'autonomie.


----------



## edenpulse (15 Juin 2022)

L'autonomie sera sensiblement la même, après il y a pas de magie, si tu demandes à une petite twingo à monter la même pente qu'un 4/4 tout neuf, la twingo va consommer bien plus d'essence pour arriver à monter.

La comparaison est ici pour t'expliquer que utiliser un ancien téléphone avec des apps et OS actuels aura un impact plus fort sur la batterie qu'un smartphone récent avec des apps et OS récents. 

L'autonomie que vise Apple en créant ses smartphones, c'est la journée d'utilisation normale. Certains, comme les Max, ont plus de batterie, tiennent un peu plus longtemps, mais on est pas du tout dans les mêmes budgets et considérations. Les nouveaux processeurs ont également largement amélioré cette gestion de la veille qui est bien plus économique qu'avant.

Pour revenir aux sites classiques de reconditionnement, y'a pas de magie, ils n'utilisent pas de pièces Apple la grande majorité du temps (ben oué, ça coute plus cher) et tu pourras lire sur bon nombre de sujets sur ce forum que beaucoup ont des mésaventures ou la batterie ne tient pas, et qu'elle est morte au bout de quelques mois. 

un iPad Air a certes une batterie 4 fois plus importante, mais n'est pas solicité de la même manière. Moins de notifications, moins de recherche réseau... (d'ailleurs le wifi c'est mieux que l'utilisation de l'antenne réseau pour l'autonomie de la batterie...) 

Le charger tout les 2-3 jours c'est un peu l'ambiance habituellement pour une utilisation légère.


----------



## love_leeloo (16 Juin 2022)

prends un Android neuf. pour 150€ tu en as pléthore qui sont TOP.

pour 150€ tu auras un iPhone à a ramasse. je sais ma fille à un vieil iPhone 5c, c'est vraiment pour dire d'avoir un iPhone.
ma femme a un iPhone 8 (mon ancien), je l'avais quand même payé 500 balles d'euros à l'époque (en neuf).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> prends un Android neuf. pour 150€ tu en as pléthore qui sont TOP.


Conseil judicieux !!!!  

Ne voulant plus dépenser 1/2 rein pour remplacer mon iPhone 4S, je suis passé du côté d'Android - souhaitant un smartphone "durci" avec une grande autonomie j'ai donc choisi un Crosscall de base (200 Euros il y a 3 ans !) à mon entière satisfaction - costaud et il tient 4 jours en utilisation normale ! Top !


----------



## LaJague (16 Juin 2022)

4j d’autonomie ce n’est pas avec une utilisation « normale » (sûrement pas de push ou autre)
Mais c’est ton utilisation et si ça te va tant mieux


----------



## ericse (16 Juin 2022)

Grum a dit:


> je souhaiterais me procurer un iPhone 7 d'occasion, car il correspond à mes besoins et qu'il a surtout, de mon point de vue, la taille idéale.
> Cependant, je me pose la question de son autonomie, en particulier en veille,


Bonjour,
Si tes critères sont l'autonomie et le prix, alors il te faut un tél Android neuf ou très récent, tu n'es pas dans la cible visée par l'iPhone.


----------



## lagrivedraine (21 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Tu as peut- être déjà choisi ton nouveau téléphone mais je t’apporte quand même mon point de vue.

L’autonomie en veille des iphones comme d’ailleurs des ipads est excellente.

De là à tabler sur 9 jours je n’en mettrais pas ma main à couper, je dirai plutôt une petite semaine mais évidemment l’état de la batterie est le facteur promordial.

Il faut également que l’iphone soit dans un « véritable » état de veille : coupure de tous les réseaux (wifi, bluetooth, données cellulaires,…), désactivation de l’actualisation des données en arrière-plan ainsi que de la localisation via le menu confidentialité,etc…

Concernant le souci de matériel que tu évoques, je n’ai jusqu’à ce jour rien rencontré de tel avec mon iphone 7.
Je ne pense pas qu’il s’agisse d’un critère  d’achat important à prendre en compte. Tous les modèles de smartphones rencontrent des problèmes sur un nombre limité d’exemplaires et de séries. Bien que médiatisé, cela concerne en général un nombre assez limité de cas.

Au vu de ces éléments et de l’utilisation que tu décris, si ios te convient oui je te recommanderai l’achat d’un iphone reconditionné. L’iphone 8 serait le top car il va bénéficier d’au moins une année supplémentaire de suivi logiciel et dispose de quelques fonctionnalités supplémentaires par rapport à l’iphone 7 comme la recharge sans fil. Si ton budget est trop ric-crac, l’iphone 7 fera néanmoins tout à fait l’affaire. Pour preuve, je suis encore sur ce modèle et il tourne parfaitement.


----------



## Grum (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
désolé pour ma réponse tardive, je n'ai pas reçu de notifications pour les derniers messages.

Android ? Oui, si on trouvait encore des smartphones neufs à moins de 150€ avec une taille raisonnable. Car comme je le disais dans mon premier message, je me suis orienté vers les iPhone aussi pour leur taille idéale (selon moi).

@lagrivedraine : Non, je n'ai pas encore fait mon choix, je ne suis pas pressé.
Concernant la veille, il n'y aurait que les données cellulaires d'activées*, et sans appli en arrière plan, ni GPS.

*: je me passerais bien des data en permanence, mais iOS est visiblement incapable de nous alerter de la réception d'un MMS lorsque la data est désactivé.
Sur les anciens Android, jusqu'au 4 je crois, on pouvait demander au système d'activer la data automatiquement juste le temps de récupérer un MMS. Du coup, on pouvait laisser la data désactivée en permanence et tout de même recevoir (et envoyer) des MMS. Malheureusement, l'option a été supprimée, et un recompilation/patch de son firmware est nécessaire pour les versions ultérieures (bien que je n'ai pas testé les versions récentes).
Sur mon Lumia, c'est différent, si la data est désactivée je suis averti par SMS que j'ai reçu un MMS, et je dois activer la data et cliquer sur "récupérer le message" pour obtenir les média.
Par contre, sur l'iPhone SE de ma femme, c'est assez insensé, si la data est désactivée et qu'on lui envoie un MMS ce dernier est tout simplement perdu, ni notification SMS ni rien, même en réactivant la data après. Problème chez l'opérateur (Red) ? je ne sais pas.


----------



## daffyb (5 Juillet 2022)

Grum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> désolé pour ma réponse tardive, je n'ai pas reçu de notifications pour les derniers messages.
> 
> Android ? Oui, si on trouvait encore des smartphones neufs à moins de 150€ avec une taille raisonnable. Car comme je le disais dans mon premier message, je me suis orienté vers les iPhone aussi pour leur taille idéale (selon moi).
> ...


Tu peux désactiver la data application par application, service système par service système.


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Juillet 2022)

je suis désolé, je ne comprends toujours pas bien pourquoi faire ça. c'est vouloir mettre un cube dans un trou rond. en forçant un peu ça finira peut être par rentrer mais ça sera pas optimal du tout.


----------



## Grum (6 Juillet 2022)

@love_leeloo: j'ai du mal à comprendre ta remarque.
Tu as l'air de sous entendre que j'en attends plus que ce qu'un téléphone peut proposer (cube dans un trou rond).
J'aurais juste voulu que l'on me confirme (ou pas) que lorsqu'un iPhone 7 est peu sollicité il est capable de tenir une semaine sans être rechargé.
Je le répète, mon Lumia bas de gamme premier prix de 7 ans en est capable (avec la même capacité de batterie); mais je ne serais pas en droit d'en attendre autant d'un iPhone ?

Aucun site en ligne ne teste les téléphones dans ces cas d'utilisation, donc je suis obligé de faire appel aux retours d'expérience des utilisateurs.


----------



## edenpulse (6 Juillet 2022)

Grum a dit:


> Aucun site en ligne ne teste les téléphones dans ces cas d'utilisation


Parce que c'est un type d'utilisation qui est très très minoritaire. 



Grum a dit:


> Je le répète, mon Lumia bas de gamme premier prix de 7 ans en est capable (avec la même capacité de batterie); mais je ne serais pas en droit d'en attendre autant d'un iPhone ?


C'est un peu comme comparer une Clio avec une grosse Mercedes, avec la même taille de réservoir d'essence. 
C'est difficilement comparable, parce que la puissance du processeur n'est pas du tout la même, ni les possibilités, ni même le logiciel. 

On se souvient des vieux 3310 qui duraient sans problème la semaine, les smartphones actuels ne sont plus crées de cette manière et n'ont pas du tout les mêmes possibilités.


----------



## daffyb (6 Juillet 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Parce que c'est un type d'utilisation qui est très très minoritaire.
> 
> 
> C'est un peu comme comparer une Clio avec une grosse Mercedes, avec la même taille de réservoir d'essence.
> ...


Quand ma fille utilisait son iPhone 4 en mode 3310 il tenait la semaine, donc un iPhone 7 avec une bonne batterie devrait s'en sortir.


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Juillet 2022)

Grum : oui c'est ça, pour moi tu as une utilisation qui va l'encontre de pourquoi est fait un smartphone. mais je n'ai rien contre.

sinon pour ton sujet je n'ai aucune idée de l'autonomie dans un tel cas.
avec mon iPhone 12 Pro en utilisation faible je tiens 2 jours, en utilisation normale je tiens une bonne journée, avec le GPS à peine une journée. d'ailleurs suite à mon weekend en Italie et une utilisation intensive du GPS, je vais m'acheter une batterie MagSafe.

désolé de pas t'aider plus.


----------



## Franz59 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Pour rester dans la taille (< 6 pouces) et le budget (150 €), je peux conseiller l'excellent Huawei P 20 qui coche à peu près toutes les cas
Je l'ai eu pendant 2 ans pour mon plus grand bonheur 
Pour l'autonomie, joker: je l'utilisais "normalement" et la batterie tenait 30 à 40% de plus que mon IPhone 7...


			https://www.cdiscount.com/telephonie/telephone-mobile/huawei-p20-noir-reconditionne-comme-neuf/f-1440402-hua3344901087164.html?idOffre=2095567045#mpos=0|mp


----------



## ericse (6 Juillet 2022)

Grum a dit:


> Je le répète, mon Lumia bas de gamme premier prix de 7 ans en est capable (avec la même capacité de batterie); mais je ne serais pas en droit d'en attendre autant d'un iPhone ?


Bonjour,
C'est idiot comme remarque, évidemment qu'un Hummer fait moins de kilomètres qu'une Clio avec le même plein


----------



## Sud083 (6 Juillet 2022)

Surtout qu’on parle d’un iPhone 7 sorti en Septembre 2016 donc bientôt 6 ans 
Si la batterie n’a pas été remplacée depuis 6 ans il faudra pas attendre des miracles niveau autonomie…


----------



## Gwen (7 Juillet 2022)

Un iPhone peut tenir 3 jours sans recharger si il est peu sollicité et peut être 5 si toutes les actions en arrière plan sont coupées. Mais ça demande de bien connaître le système et couper ce qui es nécessaires et être dans une zone de très bonne réception.


----------



## Grum (7 Juillet 2022)

Les comparaisons avec le monde de l'automobile sont faciles mais non pertinentes pour la simple et bonne raison que les SoC consomment de moins en moins d'énergie, et ce en particulier en veille. Au ralenti, un moteur à explosion de grosse cylindrée consommera toujours plus qu'un plus petit moteur, ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas en électronique, je sais de quoi je parle car je conçois ce que l'on appellerait des objets connectés depuis bientôt 10 ans.

Et d'où ma comparaison, plus adaptée, avec mon iPad Air, de la même marque, sortie encore avant mon Lumia et qui lui est un monstre d'autonomie (même en tenant compte du ratio capacité batterie).

Certains argueront que c'est le GSM/4G qui consomme, alors que bien exploitées les puces d'après 2010 ont un appétit d'oiseau dans ce domaine (encore une fois, en veille).

Bref, me reste plus qu'à me faire ma propre idée en faisant mes propres mesures.
Je sais bien que mon utilisation n'a rien à voir avec "la moyenne", mais j'avais osé espérer qu'au moins une personne ici aurait un jour tenté l'expérience [de se déconnecter].

@Franz59: merci du conseil, mais ma belle-mère en possède un et je le trouve vraiment "cheap", surtout comparé à un iPhone.


----------

